# Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games. [Moved from XP]



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys, my computer restarts when I'm watching videos whether it be on Youtube or with WMP. It also restarts when I'm playing video games.

One time it gave me a blue screen with the error "Video card stuck in infinite loop ati2dvag" but that was only one time, all the other times it just restarts my computer or crashes the video game.

Here are my specs.

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 
3.25 gigahertz Intel Core 2 Duo (Overclocked)
RAID1 [Hard drive] (800.16 GB) -- drive 0
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5B-Deluxe Rev 1.xx
Bus Clock: 360 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 0804 10/20/2006
2048 Megabytes Installed Memory
Radeon X1900 Series (Omega 3.8.442) [Display adapter]

I believe that's all the important information..

Please help me fix this! Thanks :wave:


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Bump?

Anyone know whats up?

I assume it's the graphics card but I really can't figure it out.


----------



## Big X (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Sounds like it a problem with your drivers or overclocking your card.

I looked around and read this article

http://www.ocforums.com/archive/index.php/t-334240.html


Hope it helps.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

It just seems weird that the comp turns off even when doing less strenuous things such as watching youtube videos..

I changed my graphics drivers to Omega Drivers but that didn't help.

And I don't even think my GC is overclocked anyways.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Alright so my comp has been restarting even when I'm not using it.. So I don't think its an overheating issue.

I'm really stumped.. The computer was reformatted before I bought it about a month ago. Would opening it up and cleaning the GFX card and ports be a good idea?

What else could it be? :4-dontkno


----------



## Big X (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Yea cleaning it out is always a good idea. YOu maybe have a dodgy power supply also.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Yeah maybe.. 

I went to System > Advanced > Start Up and Recovery and unchecked the Automatically Restart under the System Failure section..

Been using this for a day now and no restarts so far.. It probably isn't a good idea to uncheck that option but I doubt my computer will ever experience an failure of some sort..


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Hi Arise As Carrio !

As Big X said random restarts when doing video intensive tasks usually indicate an overheating problem, a problem with the video card or with the power supply.

Turning the automatic restart option off won't do any harm to your computer. Unless it's a power issue the next crash should now show you a blue error screen with details about the error.

Browse to c:\windows\minidump and zip the .dmp files you'll find there then attach them to your next post (click on post reply or go advanced to see the manage attachments button).

What's the brand, model and wattage of your power supply ? Open the computer case and check the sticker that's on the side of the power supply block.

While the case is open check that there's no dust on the fans and heatsinks, if they're dusty turn the computer off, unplug the power cord and clean them with a can of compressed air (5-10$ a your local electronics or computer shop). Restart the computer and check that all the fans (CPU, power supply, video card) spin properly.

Enter the BIOS at startup (press del), go to the power tab and select hardware monitor. Wait till it detects the sensors then report your temps, fan speeds and voltages.

Did you lock the PCI and PCI-e clocks when you overclocked your computer ? Did you overclock manually or did you use some program within Windows ? You should revert to the default speeds or you may damage your hardware (if the overclock was stable you shouldn't get errors and crashes). What's the exact model and default speed of your Core 2 Duo CPU ?

You should also run (start => run) *chdksk c: /F* since the compter wasn't shutdown properly, this will clean minor inconsistencies in the file system.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Hey Justpassingby! Another Devin Townsend fan.. Right on! :wave:

I uploaded the minidump as a Rar file. 

The powersupply is a Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT with 500 watts. 

I didn't overclock the computer myself, I bought it from someone that has a lot of experience with it. He said he ran the system for 24 hours on 100% to make sure there were no issues, he also had the computer for a few years before me. 

I'm guessing the problem happened after the reformatting.. I'm hoping it's some kind of GFX driver error but after installing the Omega drivers I'm skeptical.. :4-dontkno


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer turns off when watching videos, playing games.*

Yeah, Devin rules :wink:

Your friend may not have tested the video card extensively, many overclockers will only test the CPU and RAM which is unsufficient to determine whether you have a stable overclock. There's also the fact that an overclocked system will need more power from the power supply and that the power supply's efficiency will decrease over time.

Your BSOD's are related to your video card (ati drivers, windows graphical interface, ...). Please do the following :


justpassingby said:


> While the case is open check that there's no dust on the fans and heatsinks, if they're dusty turn the computer off, unplug the power cord and clean them with a can of compressed air (5-10$ a your local electronics or computer shop). Restart the computer and check that all the fans (CPU, power supply, video card) spin properly.
> 
> Enter the BIOS at startup (press del), go to the power tab and select hardware monitor. Wait till it detects the sensors then report your temps, fan speeds and voltages.
> 
> ...


And what's the brand and model of the X1900 Radeon you have (Ati is the chip maker, not the card's manufacturer), some models will need more power than others. 

If the temps, fans and voltages are ok then enter the BIOS at startup, go to the tools tab => Asus O.C. profile => save the current configuration to one of the 2 available profiles (use one that's not installed). Then go to the exit tab and select *load setup defaults* to reset your computer to it's default speed and settings.

I'll move your thread to the video card support section.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey justpassingby, thanks for all the help.

Entered BIOS and the CPU temp is 54.4 C / 103 F and MB temp is 39 C / 102 F.. Didn't record the rpms of the fans but they are all running fine, voltage is good too.

The model of the CPU is 6600 @ 2.40 GHz..

I don't know the card's manufacturer or the brand and model, don't know how to check that either..

But I'm beggining to think this problem is linked to my monitor.. The person I bought it off was using a CRT monitor but I am using a HDMI montior. Could this have something to do with it?

Oh and I tried to run the default speed and settings but I keep getting a black screen with a flashing underscore symbol at the top left.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright this morning I was on a website and the comp gave me a blue screen with the error "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL".


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Arise As Carrio said:


> Entered BIOS and the CPU temp is 54.4 C / 103 F and MB temp is 39 C / 102 F.. Didn't record the rpms of the fans but they are all running fine, voltage is good too.
> 
> The model of the CPU is 6600 @ 2.40 GHz..


54°C is a little high but it could be because of the 35% overclock.



Arise As Carrio said:


> I don't know the card's manufacturer or the brand and model, don't know how to check that either..


You can check the brand and model of the video card on the card itself with a flashlight.



Arise As Carrio said:


> But I'm beggining to think this problem is linked to my monitor.. The person I bought it off was using a CRT monitor but I am using a HDMI montior. Could this have something to do with it?


The monitor is only an output device, it won't affect the system in any way.



Arise As Carrio said:


> Oh and I tried to run the default speed and settings but I keep getting a black screen with a flashing underscore symbol at the top left.


Your issues could be caused by the overclock, we can't rule that out until you've managed to reset the FSB and CPU to their default speed. Ask the person who overclocked the system for you if you can.

Browse to c:\windows\minidump, zip the .dmp file(s) you'll find there and attach the .zip file to your next post.

Did you do the chkdsk c: /F scan ?


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

A driver error maybe?


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

But yeah I see what you are talking about but the guy gamed with it and had no problems.. I really doubt he's lying.. 

What I'm thinking is when the computer was reformatted, the wrong graphic card driver was installed.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

In that case uninstall the video and audio drivers and reinstall the proper ones (chipset and audio drivers from Asus' website, video drivers from Ati). The last BSOD mentions your audio driver.

I'm not saying the guy that overclocked your system didn't do it properly but as I said in post #10 you can't overclock any rig and expect it to work at the overclocked speed forever. The 35% overclock could very well cause BSOD's related to your audio and video drivers and if you want to troubleshoot the system properly you will have to test your system at default speeds.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

Would I need to back anything up or save anything before I delete the old drivers?

Oh and like I said when I tried to revert the OC back to normal settings it jsut gave me a black screen with a flashing underscore symbol at the top left corner after startup.. :4-dontkno


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Try pressing del at startup to enter the BIOS after you've reset the default settings. You sometimes need to restart the computer twice after reverting to those settings. Don't try to adjust each setting manually in the BIOS, use the "load setup defaults" option. If that doesn't work refer to the motherboard manual to clear the CMOS using the CLRTC jumper.

You don't need to backup anything before uninstalling the drivers. Download the installers for the latest drivers, uninstall all that's related to Asus, the audio or the video in add/remove programs, restart the computer and install the new drivers.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright well I installed the new graphics and sound drivers but I still got a "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" BSOD.

So I guess my only option now is to revert back to normal settings.


----------



## Arise As Carrio (Sep 2, 2008)

Today I got a BSOD with "BAD_POOL_CALLER".. 

Is there a program that scans drivers because I'm going to end up reinstalling all of them before I mess with the OC.

Oh and BTW I'm also getting numerous other problems, my Firefox stopped saving my info even though the cookies say they are on.. Also everytime I download movies they become corrupt and I can't extract them from winzip, it gives me an error.


----------

